# TF2 "server not responding"



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey - when I try to join a TF2 game (99% of the time a payload, so I use the filter for 'pl') most of the time it says for all servers that they're "not responding". Either that or I get a selection of just a few servers (when it should be around 700). What I do to fix it is restart steam, and that works some times, or restart the whole computer, and that usually works. Another interesting observation: this started around when I would filter for 'pl'. Any ideas to fix this or at least what's causing it?
(one last thing - I just figured out today that I can just click 'join game' 40000 times and it eventually lets me in. but thats very annoying and I don't know if it will always work)


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

If your game uses GameSpy Master Server Query tools to connect, there was a "connection" problem with a lot of games for the past few days. The GameSpy Techs have been very busy getting this fixed. Right now, most games affected now have their servers back up. 

IF not sure, you can check through GameSpy Arcade and look under the alphabetical list to see if yours is supported and back up now.

You can read about more about this through the GameSpy "PC Game Help" forums You can still access servers using Direct Connection if you know the IP address and server name of any for your game. Try looking up for a list of Server IP addresses/Server names in T2 Official forums, if their are any.... or a clan's.

I did check GameSpy Arcade earlier yesterday for mine (Rune/Halo) and they are back up for me. If you still have any problems, you can post this and your game's name in this GameSpy "Games to be Fixed" thread


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

TF2 is through Steam, so I don't think it's those specific servers.
Also, this has been happening for a month to a month and a half. Quite annoying and I finally got fed up enough to ask.
Good ideas, though. Keep em comin'


----------

